# Ever missed your babies hatching?watch this



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is one of my babies hatch out of his/her egg 






We hope you enjoyed watching this video of a hatching ....


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How cute! I like how at the end, the chick is like "OH NOW I CAN REST!"


----------



## bradjo (Oct 25, 2012)

mitch2006 said:


> here is one of my babies hatch out of his/her egg


Thank you, that was a great video. By the way can I ask what the flashlight was about? LOL Thanks!



bjknight93 said:


> How cute! I like how at the end, the chick is like "OH NOW I CAN REST!"


I agree he looked very happy when he gave that shell a good last kick, LOL.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you very much .....i thought some people might enjoy this video... 

and bradjo i used the flashlight to be sure the whole way during the assist hatch there was no bleeding occuring while i assist hatched the baby...as fast action would be needed if bleeding did occur which thank god the chick was fine 

and yes baby did have a nice long nap once he/she was placed back under mommy's bum in nest once he/she was dried out ...another successful assist hatching ...yay baby we did it together


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Awwww that's so adorable


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty LoopyLou


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

So cute! I hope I am around when my little guy finally comes out of it's egg.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ty lperry,korvia 

i just had to start this thread i thought it was amazing video to watcg


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow!

They really do look so alienlike. Beautiful, but strange. It's funny, that foot movement reminded me of Sunshine -- he does that same gesture when he's not sure about stepping up, sort of a slow kick-touch with his toes, very deliberate and measured.

So cute!


----------



## Agatecrystal91 (Jun 26, 2012)

Amazing to watch


----------

